# To those of you who passed...



## SFME (Dec 27, 2006)

Now that we have started to get the results in, I am curious as to how those of you that passed felt during the painful wait between taking the exam and receiving your results.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 27, 2006)

I passed in April and felt like I nailed it walking out of the test.

As time went on though, I began to worry and second guess more.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 27, 2006)

I felt like I might have gotten all the morning questions correct (36 confirmed correct walking out of the exam with 2 additional later confirmed correct). Afternoon, I was only able to confirm 25 correct with 1 additional cofirmed correct and 1 that was not cofirmed was confirmed incorrect.

I was able to remember 75 of the questions which left 5 questions in limbo, but the amount confirmed correct was enough.

'.02'

:true:


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Dec 27, 2006)

> I felt like I might have gotten all the morning questions correct (36 confirmed correct walking out of the exam with 2 additional later confirmed correct).  Afternoon, I was only able to confirm 25 correct with 1 additional cofirmed correct and 1 that was not cofirmed was confirmed incorrect.
> I was able to remember 75 of the questions which left 5 questions in limbo, but the amount confirmed correct was enough.
> 
> '.02'
> ...


So you are saying that you scored 64 correct out of 80?

Wow. If that's true, that's pretty good.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 27, 2006)

It's pretty good if he remembered all that.

I barely knew my name afterwards.


----------



## JRO (Dec 27, 2006)

Based on my impression of how I did during the AM session, I was anticipating/planning on taking the spring '07 exam.

Go figure...


----------



## MetroRAFB (Dec 27, 2006)

True dat. I could quite possibly commit to paper today 10 of the 80 questions in their entirety. Maybe 15 if I got hypnotized. Of course, I'd then most assuredly get a visit from :"the other board" mole: :"the other board" mole: :"the other board" mole: :"the other board" mole: :"the other board" mole:

and I'd have to :dddd: :dddd: :dddd: :dddd:

Here's something completely inappropriate, warning! Warning! Warning!

I'd love to see my test again with all the correct and incorrect answers. I know it doesn't matter a lick since I passed but I'm curious. I'm also aware that it'll never happen. I'm sure this statement will infuriate most folks, I don't mean any harm. You'll see, as soon as you pass you'll feel the same way I bet. I'm just as happy as I can be with my letter from ELSES, but there's this nagging thought, "I wonder if I got that one right?" :dunno:


----------



## TxStructural (Dec 27, 2006)

On the first attempt in April, I told everyone, "Well, if I didn't pass, it'll only take twice." Luckily, I won't be eating those words.

I felt pretty good after the test, but as someone else said previously, you get to second guessing yourself.


----------



## singlespeed (Dec 27, 2006)

> It's pretty good if he remembered all that.
> I barely knew my name afterwards.


I hear you. Occasionally in a dream (or nightmare) a question comes back to me but.....

Then again, I think I might have mentioned in a previous post that I have a brain the size of a walnut B)


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 27, 2006)

It's amazing what the brain is capable of when you are fixated on that subject. Given a night's rest, I was able to remember nearly all of the questions and determine whether I had answered correctly.

To God be the Glory. I would not have any ability except that which is given me.

We all need to acknowledge that none of our accomplishments are done withouth the skills and knowledge that is given to us (not our own, no bragging rights).

I am glad that I have passed this exam. I am sorrowful for guys like DVINNY that I had sooo hoped had made it too.

I tell you now that the board response to DVINNY has touched me deeply.

Let us all try to work together well and get good engineers up and running.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 27, 2006)

Seems like the number that was confident was higher earlier.

Someone messing with the results (eh, moderators?).


----------



## Andy_ME (Dec 27, 2006)

It seems that a high majority of testers were "Cautiously Optimistic". Given that the NCEES pass rate was 70%, this is what I would expect.


----------



## Andy_ME (Dec 27, 2006)

Also, I would not expect many people to be "Sure" that they passed given the difficulty of the exam.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 28, 2006)

Moderators have messed with my stuff before. That is why I posted. This is not about how the results have come out.

:true:


----------



## Eric_TX (Dec 28, 2006)

i felt pretty good about it. "the other board" really prepared me for the morning session (mechanical) and work experience prepared me really well for the afternoon (HVAC)


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 28, 2006)

tmckeon,

nobody is changing anything, if you're talking of the pass rate on our "poll" its because of the new members. There are many here that read as 'guests' and when they got the letter, they signed up and said they passed, then voted on the poll. I have a feeling that when someone doesn't pass, they don't feel as motivated to sign up and let everyone know. That is why the poll will not reflect the true pass rates.

My two cents.


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 28, 2006)

> tmckeon,
> nobody is changing anything, if you're talking of the pass rate on our "poll" its because of the new members. There are many here that read as 'guests' and when they got the letter, they signed up and said they passed, then voted on the poll. I have a feeling that when someone doesn't pass, they don't feel as motivated to sign up and let everyone know. That is why the poll will not reflect the true pass rates.
> 
> My two cents.


I think you're correct! Not many will say they've failed.....although it's starting to become part of my identity, so I have to embrace it. I sure hope I don't turn out to be one of those 10 or 15 times guys?????? I don't think I would physically survive that!


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Dec 28, 2006)

> Moderators have messed with my stuff before. That is why I posted. This is not about how the results have come out.
> :true:


I think your new Delta name should be Les Nessman. You see conspiracy behind every closed door..... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 28, 2006)

MIG, I loved WKRP, Les Nessman was the MAN!!! LOL.


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 28, 2006)

> MIG, I loved WKRP, Les Nessman was the MAN!!! LOL.


Speaking of WKRP....was I the only one that thought Bailey Quarters (Jan Smithers) was hotter than Jennifer Marlowe (Loni Anderson) on the show? :jacked:


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Dec 28, 2006)

> Speaking of WKRP....was I the only one that thought Bailey Quarters (Jan Smithers) was hotter than Jennifer Marlowe (Loni Anderson) on the show? :jacked:


Yeah, but she didn't have a poster like Loni did.....


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 28, 2006)

Loni's got a good poster for sure,

NCcarguy, that's the Engineer in you that likes Bailey!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2007)

I actually felt worse after the second exam than i did the first.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 4, 2007)

I got out early on both the morning and afternoon sessions. Felt like it was easy during morning and had made plenty for breathing room in Afternoon. Morning portion had two questions that were so absurdly easy that I thought they must have been trick questions. Lost a couple of seconds looking for the trick.

:true:

Had to fix a spelling mistake...how obsurd.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jan 4, 2007)

> I got out early on both the morning and afternoon sessions. Felt like it was easy during morning and had made plenty for breathing room in Afternoon. Morning portion had two questions that were so absurdly easy that I thought they must have been trick questions. Lost a couple of seconds looking for the trick.
> :true:
> 
> Had to fix a spelling mistake...how obsurd.


What about when you took it before? How confident were you then?


----------



## GCracker (Jan 4, 2007)

I walked out of the morning session feeling great!!!! Walked out of the afternoon thinking I was probably a little better than border line. Part of that was due to being exhausted after 8 hours of testing. :true:


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 4, 2007)

First time I did pretty well in the morning, but used up all the time. Didn't feel as well as I would have liked.

Afternoon, first time, I had only had the 10th CERM for 1 day (didn't know where things were), brought too many books that I didn't know where things were in them (good books, but I needed to know where to look...lack of preparation on my part). Felt that the afternoon was more difficult and had real bad time management (had to literally guess on 5 problems and, when looking at two of them that I had to guess on, I felt horrible since I knew I could do those problems but ran out of time). Had to use the restroom twice in the afternoon (don't eat much of anything that will send you to the restroom...basically wasted time).

I thought I might have passed it with some help from the guesses, but only got around 47 out of 80, with most of the missed in the afternoon (27 correct in morning and only 20 in afternoon). Strangely enough, I got all the WR right in the morning, but did horrible in the afternoon on the three subcategories of WR (hydraulics, hydrology and WT) and did fine on enviro (my weakest) and geo.

Boils down to a lack of preparation, pride, ego, etc.

I was very much more prepared in Oct. Had six months to familiarize myself with the CERM and to study all the resources. Made outline type links to where information was so I wouldn't waste time. Had props for my books. Only brought the CERM, all six min sols, essential equations for the HP 33s, two HP33s calculators, another TI calculator, small snacks, etc.

Got enough sleep the night before the exam (although the wife argued with me the night before the exam ld timer: ). Went in much more confident, but more realistically confident with the preparation.

Now have a decent library of resources and a plethora of links to informative sites on the web.

Hope this helps.

:true:


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 4, 2007)

But ass relatively easily the second time around!

:true:


----------



## grover (Jan 4, 2007)

> I felt like I might have gotten all the morning questions correct (36 confirmed correct walking out of the exam with 2 additional later confirmed correct).? Afternoon, I was only able to confirm 25 correct with 1 additional cofirmed correct and 1 that was not cofirmed was confirmed incorrect.


I was never able to confirm any of my answers wrong or right, but I was pretty confident on all but 5 of the morning questions and 12 in the afternoon. (78% raw) Figure, out of the 17 left, statistically, I should get 4 right by luck (up to 84% now!), but of the 63 I thought I knew, my practice test experience showed me I'd have made some dumb mistakes on about 1/4 of them, which could put me right back at the cut line 

Really, the test kicked my ass, especially the afternoon session. I went in expecting the NCEES practice exam, and instead got a ton of questions outside of my niche I had NO clue on and had to teach myself from scratch from my reference books. Some I was able to figure out, others I was clueless, but I finished way early on both sections on the ones I knew, had plenty of time to waste, and used every second of it crunching the rest.

Everyone says they left confident and started doubting more and more as time went on, but I found the opposite- I was doubting myself so much at first, but got more and more confident as time went on. I had a small bit of doubt, but I was pretty confident I had passed. In the end, I passed, so that's good!

---------------

I took the FE in April, and was astonished to have gotten my actual scaled score with my congratulatory letter- an 89. I walked into the FE overprepared, hoping to pass- 5 minutes into it, pleasantly surprised at how much easier the questions were than the study questions I'd sweated bullets over, I was hoping not to pass, but for a 99th percentile score I could show off at work, lol... I had no doubts at all about passing the FE.


----------



## adc_PhDPE (Jan 5, 2007)

> Now that we have started to get the results in, I am curious as to how those of you that passed felt during the painful wait between taking the exam and receiving your results.


When I took the PE Electrical test in October 2006, it was my first time and I felt very confident in the morning session. In fact I completed half of the test in the first 45 minutes of the test. I had answered an additional 15 of the problems from recalling reference materials and I guessed 5 of them. Thus I estimated that I got approximately 88% of the problems in the morning section correct.

In the afternoon I took the Electronics, Controls, and Communications depth module. I found to use the whole time after that. There were about 15 problems that I got off the back. There were a few problems that threw me completely (those I just guessed). And there were those that I were confused on, but later when I re-read them I understood the question and/or knew where to find it in the reference book. There were also ones that I got but spent some time on but realized that my mistake was that I left a term out and when I redone the problem, I was able to make up some time.

At the end of the test initially I felt like :0fail . In fact, I snapped at close friends and family trying to be supportive. I wasn't trying to be difficult it was just I was stressed and uncertain at the time. But later after calming down and thinking about the test I became more optimistic that either I passed or at the very least that I knew what area to focus on more (which would've been Communications).

In fact, before my friend GeoTechPE informed me that I passed I picked up a Schaums Outline in Communication Systems at the bookstore. :true:

I am so glad that ass and that I don't have to take the test again!!! :claps: B)


----------



## Jax6S (Jan 17, 2007)

Considering that:

1. I didn't study as much as I should

2. I had diarrhea the night before the test

3. Didn't sleep at all because of # 2

4. Guessed a lot during the test

I was 95% sure that I flunked the test. But somehow I passed. How? I have no idea!

Too bad there's no score on the letter.


----------



## lovelandtx (Feb 13, 2007)

With 80 questions on the Chemical Exam I barely knew my name after the test....Had about 12 problems that I didn't know and guessed. Ended up with a 78 score, Texas said passing was 70.

Can we guess how many questions were dropped from the exam?

I certainly didn't think I got that high of a score when my 3 practice exam scores were 51%, 60% &amp; 70%.


----------



## lovelandtx (Feb 13, 2007)

Go figure!


----------

